# He can talk



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I asked if he wanted to come in the car shopping with me this morning, this was a definite "no thank you, its warm in here" :grin2:

I can´t get him to sit straight and post image is out of action for maintenance it says.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our two always want to go out in cars. Though sometimes they disagree about which car they want to go in.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

LOL!

Postimg seems ok here now Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Motley says thank you, he started to feel a bit dizzy.😵


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bless him!

Georgia is not keen on going out in the car. I might, inadvertently, have paired the car with a trip to the vet  She had two painful injections and I have been taking her, fairly regularly, to just have a treat and come home. Vet surgeries are full of adrenaline from the stressed dogs in there and that was not helping me! The last couple of times I have been lucky to find it empty so might have made some progress.
Unlike many dogs we don't often go on our walks in the car. We tend to walk from the house. Must try harder


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

One of our previous dogs loved our car journeys, however she created hell every time we rumbled over the cattle grid at the entrance to the vets yard.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He used to love the car when his big friend was with him, but since Shade went he has not been as keen, mind you even when Shade was alive we wouldn´t take them shopping with us if it was too hot or too cold, it only took a "I´m very sorry" and they would go and lie down.
Kristel, one of our white GSD also disliked cattle grids, we used to holiday in the Dales in those days so there were a lot of them, she would always stand up when we said "Grid, noisy"


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our BC hates the car with a passion, but of course has to spend a lot of time in it when I drive back to Romsey - I set off at half past Saturday and only arrived on Monday evening after a very lumpy crossing.

Conversely he LOVES the Vet, and jumps up onto her table, wags his tail and sits down waiting....

Interestingly he is happy in other people's cars, so it may well be an aversion from when he was an 11 week old puppy on his first, vomit inducing, trip home from Limoges - a two hour plus journey and he drooled, dribbled and then neatly threw up over me... but no diced carrots ! 

We have tried everything to no avail, we just have to recognise that for the duration of moving he will be wearing a real hang dog expression, as soon as we stop for even an hour, he lays down and goes to sleep, happily ! Yesterday on the crossing, although he was free he stayed sitting on his vet bed on the rear seat - not a nice journey and the closed access to the kennels because of the danger of being outside in a storm force wind - I found it very hard to keep on my feet before we had even slipped the moorings (all right of them c/w normal 3 or 4) AND we had a tug pushing the ferry into the quay on full power as the sheer from the wind on the side of the boat did it's utmost to blow it across Cherbourg harbour...... I have NEVER seen that before n spite of using BF for more than 45 years.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our old Lab/Dane cross was on hot coals until we put his bed/box in the car and then her knew he was coming with us on holiday. 
But usually was happy to get in as a walk was likely but wanted to get out and walk asap.

Ray.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Molly wants to go with me everywhere, cars and MH especially. And of course she insists in driving if possible


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Our Patterdale loved to travel in the motorhome with us, we mocked up a seat between the two captains chairs where she would ride shotgun , harnessed and clipped to the seatbelts of course. She loved to watch where we were going but used to make us jump every time she barked at a passing motorcycle even though we knew she was going to do it

I miss her


----------

